# Walter has finally started to settle in



## twylajane (Nov 24, 2015)

Or how I have woken up everyday this week with a cat laying on top on me. :thumb
I have missed that so much. 

My patience is paying off by not forcing Walter to join me and the dogs, and letting him choose when he wanted to. I also have daily spent just Walter time, where I just pet and give him scrooches.

:wink:

I am tickled.

:wiggle


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

You are so fortunate! I wish my semi-feral would come indoors and join me, but Noooooo, run fast away.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I have found that giving them their space and being patient is the key to cats of just about any temperament! Congratulations. This will only get better and better!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Awesome!! Enjoy


----------



## twylajane (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks everyone, Walter is also slimming down slowly, looking less like a potato on toothpicks, still fat but less so. Walt is also starting to play he loves chasing the laser dot.


----------

